

The IT Workout (comedy) - HarryPumpin

I&#x27;m Harry and I&#x27;ve been in IT for over 30 years!
This video is hilarious.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Ry6W9ZfN444
======
LarryMade2
I've got a Commodore SX64 I lift a few times now and again for exercise.

